# General > AquaTalk >  Resun 650 user manual

## pepe2403

Hi anyone out there have the user manual for cl-650? Need it to learn how to operate the chiller.

----------


## celticfish

grey_fox has posted it in the equipment section ---> here

----------


## pepe2403

Thanks for the link.

----------

